# Kontaktlos bezahlen - Sicher oder nicht?



## silberfisch (24 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mir eine neue Kreditkarte zulegen und ich überlege mir eine NFC-Kreditkarte zum kontaklosen Bezahlen zuzulegen. In Polen kommt man ohne eine solche Kreditkarte gar nicht mehr aus. Man hört im TV das diese NFC-Kreditkarten wohl unsicher wären, kann dies wer bestätigen? Immerhin werden NFC-Kreditkarten ja von vielen Kreditkarten-Betreibern angeboten.  Was meint Ihr, nutzt vielleicht selbst jemand eine solche NFC-Kreditkarte?


Modedit: Werbelink gelöscht


----------



## BenTigger (25 Oktober 2015)

Moin Silberfisch,

Ja ich nutze solch eine Karte. Und ja, die ist natürlich unsicherer als ohne NFC.

z.B. bei Verlust (Verloren oder Taschendiebstahl z.B.) kann die Karte bis zur Sperrung ohne Pin für eben diese kleinen Summen genutzt werden.

Nein bei Angst vor zufälligen Buchungen, wenn man im Laden an der Kasse vorbei geht. 
Hier muss man die Karte sehr nahe an das Gerät halten. Dazu muss sie aber nicht aus dem Portemonaie rausgeholt werden. 
Zumindest, wenn sie alleine ohne andere Karten mit NFC drin steckt, mit mehreren NFC Karten in der selben Börse hab ich das noch nicht ausprobiert.

Hier soll es dann eben auch die Gefahr geben, dass Leute mit kriminelle Energieen das im Vorbeigehen nutzen könnten, um die Karte mit einem Lesegerät auszuspionieren und Geld abzubuchen.
Dann müsste aber jemand gesehen haben, in welcher Tasche deine Karte steckt. (Bei Frauen aber zu 90% in der Handtasche, wenn sie eine dabei haben  )

Ansonsten ist es tatsächlich im täglichen Gebrauch so, dass z.B der Cafe bei Mc D nur durch vorhalten schnell ohne kramerei bezahlt ist, und bei Aldi der Einkauf auch so funktioniert.
Nur hier durfte ich dann immer die PIN eingeben.

Noch ist hierzulande diese Art zu zahlen sehr unbekannt. 
Viele Kassierer kennen das nicht. Obwohl das Zeichen auf dem Kartenterminal zu sehen ist, nutzt das kaum ein Kunde und ich werde jedesmal aufgefordert, hier müssen sie die Karte reinstecken, wenn ich sie nur davorhalte und erstaunt sind, wenn ich plötzlich eine PIN eigeben soll.
Aber da zeigte sich auch, das die Karte schon sehr nahe (unter 5 cm) ans Gerät gehalten werden muss.

Ich habe gehört, dass es gehen soll, die Karte oder das Portemonaie mit Alufolie vor dem auslesen zu schützen. 
Im Fernsehen wurde auch mal so ein Portemonaie angeboten, das durch eine Beschichtung vor ungewolltem Auslesen schützt. 
Ob dem so ist.... keine Ahnung.... Hmmm ich könnte das ja mal beim nächsten Cafe bezahlen austesten


----------



## silberfisch (25 Oktober 2015)

Hi Ben,

vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich glaube ich werde mir die Vorzüge von einer NFC-Kreditkarte nicht entgehen lassen. Das Portemonnaie mit Beschichtung scheint dafür dann gut zu sein, danke für den Tipp!


----------

